# Question about ecosystem refugium



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

I have my system running now for one year. Last wednesday I installed an Ecosystem refugium. The instructions says to add the caulerpa algae during second week. My question is if the introduction of the algae in the second week is for a new aquarium setup or it is the rule when installing an refugium. If you have to wait the 2 weeks everytime you install this, can you explain me what's the reason for that?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am not to familiar with the ecosystem refugium but looking at a pic of it it looks like it is just your basic hang on back refugium. I am not sure why they want you to wait two weeks before adding your macro algae for the water that is going to the refugium is from the main display which has already been cycled. However, they may ask you to wait because of the substrate you are putting into the refugium area which will cause your tank to possibly go through a mini cycle. When i built and installed my refugium/sump i added the macro algae right away with no problems.

Now you will want to read about the different types of macro algae and find what you want to use. Different macro require different lighting. Also certian macro are considered invasive species and are actually restricted in some coastal states. Culpera is one of the restricted species. Do some research because some macro algae is better then others. I hope this helps you out a little bit.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Caulerpa has its uses, but has one great disadvantage. It can exdrude some nasties into your water if it goes sexual (and even if it doesn't) The ecosystem calls for this macro algae because of its quick and aggressive nutrient export. However, I would assume you could do the same with the much safer macro algae called Cheato


----------



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

Great advise. Thank you!


----------



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

I ask the same question to the ecosystem staff. The send me an email today that says that the two weeks waiting for adding the algae is for new tanks, not for already stabished tanks.


----------

